# Red River update...



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I keep hearing rumors of spawned-out Eyes near the dams in Fargo, but have yet to see any results. Tried jigging by North Dam(tollbridge), but had maybe one bite. Water is still very high and fast, normally wouldn't have bothered but these damn fish stories keep getting me.

Anyone else bothered to give it a try yet? And if successful, what made the difference?

Thanks.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I have yet to see a walleye come out of the Red this spring, but also haven't tried myself. I have had good luck the last two days in Fargo, cutbait and 2 cats over 15 pounds.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I have not been on the Red yet this year, but I know of someone who caught a 30 inch eye before this second round of floods that we have been getting.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I tried a month ago,..... and it will be another month before I try again. Too much water.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I went by the river on a bike ride yesterday and it looks like the river is down far enough to start fishing, although it does look quite muddy. I think that I will try and hit the water this weekend.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Fished the Red twice in the last week in Fargo. Caught a few small cats.
Nice to fish the river again!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

When I headed from the armory to the tollbridge I looked down on the Red thru the trees and saw at least 4 people fishing, that was at 10am this morning, looks like it's back on.


----------

